# Metal Frame Gen 3



## SargeC4 (Dec 2, 2017)

If you haven’t seen the new aluminum frame Gen 3 with an FCU from Live Free Armory, you really should check them out. I think this is gonna change the aftermarket Glock world. Checkout the quick video I did with the project designer. 

 https://youtu.be/yBadVruaNso


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SargeC4 said:


> If you haven’t seen the new aluminum frame Gen 3 with an FCU from Live Free Armory, you really should check them out. I think this is gonna change the aftermarket Glock world. Checkout the quick video I did with the project designer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks interesting, thanks for sharing that.


----------

